

MySQL founder's new company is "hacking business models" - bprater
http://zak.greant.com/hacking-business-models
This link came directly from his blog post talking about his departure from Sun:<p>http://monty-says.blogspot.com/2009/02/time-to-move-on.html
======
tjic
This reads like a long list of "employees should GET x, employees should GET
y, employees should GET z".

...and there's absolutely nothing in there about how employees GENERATE
utility.

It's always fun to sit around and speculate on how you'd like to SPEND your
wealth, but it's a lot more work to actually figure out HOW TO GENERATE it.

When I read "business model" in the title, I assumed that there'd be something
in here about new ideas on how to deliver utility to customers (and thus
capture some revenue).

There's not a single word on that topic.

The blog post subject line and the HN subject line are both wrong. This isn't
"hacking business models", it's "having a wet dream about compensation
packages".

Amusing enough to some, I guess, but entirely uninteresting to me.

------
jonas_b
Interesting stuff. Though I'm not sure that what they're describing is a
business model. Sounds more like a "Terms of Employment" agreement.

------
bprater
The link to this comes from his blog post on resignation:

<http://monty-says.blogspot.com/2009/02/time-to-move-on.html>

